# 제 날짜에



## ekdog2

What does "제 날짜에" mean? Does it mean "on my date" or something else? Perhaps "on time?"


----------



## Taehun

Yes! "on time!"
But maybe  "on time" is more similar to "제 때에"    ( "때" means "time")
And when "때" is replaced to* "날짜"*, which means *"date"*, that is "제 날짜에".
But in most cases, just "on time"


----------



## pcy0308

Hello ekdog2,

In fact,  "제 시간에" or "제 날짜에" (if two words are *spaced out*) is literally translated as "in *my* own time" or "on *my* specific/scheduled date" respectively. As odd as it may sound, if "제-" is spaced out from the word it describes, it functions as a possessive adjective "*my*".

What you probably meant is "*제날짜에*" ("*제시간에*", "*제때*"), which means "*on (the scheduled) date*" ("*on time*", "*at (an appropriate/a scheduled/a proper) time*"). Unless you specifically want to say "my date", "*제 날짜*" is in fact considered a single word in itself and is spelt "*제날짜*". The same goes for "*제시간*", "*제때*".

"제-" connotes/emphasizes the pre-scheduled aspect, appropriateness of "날짜(date)", "시간(time/hour)", "때(time/occasion)" which is expected to be respected. Just a side note, an adverb/adverbial expression, "*제때제때*", is quite commonly used in everyday life, meaning "*promptly*", "*punctually*", simply "*without too much delay*". For example, "제때제때 성과보고 해주세요" is translated as "Please report the results promptly (as scheduled)".

As you've mentioned, "제-" can surely be interpreted as a possessive adjective and translated as "my" (or "one's own"), but *not* in this case. Also, when it is employed as a possessive adjective (as in the case of, for example, "제 성함", "제 부모님"," 제 자식",) it should be spaced out from the word it describes: 제 자식, not 제자식. Hope this helps.


----------



## ekdog2

pcy0308 said:


> Hello ekdog2,
> 
> In fact,  "제 시간에" or "제 날짜에" (if two words are *spaced out*) is literally translated as "in *my* own time" or "on *my* specific/scheduled date" respectively. As odd as it may sound, if "제-" is spaced out from the word it describes, it functions as a possessive adjective "*my*".
> 
> What you probably meant is "*제날짜에*" ("*제시간에*", "*제때*"), which means "*on (the scheduled) date*" ("*on time*", "*at (an appropriate/a scheduled/a proper) time*"). Unless you specifically want to say "my date", "*제 날짜*" is in fact considered a single word in itself and is spelt "*제날짜*". The same goes for "*제시간*", "*제때*".
> 
> "제-" connotes/emphasizes the pre-scheduled aspect, appropriateness of "날짜(date)", "시간(time/hour)", "때(time/occasion)" which is expected to be respected. Just a side note, an adverb/adverbial expression, "*제때제때*", is quite commonly used in everyday life, meaning "*promptly*", "*punctually*", simply "*without too much delay*". For example, "제때제때 성과보고 해주세요" is translated as "Please report the results promptly (as scheduled)".
> 
> As you've mentioned, "제-" can surely be interpreted as a possessive adjective and translated as "my" (or "one's own"), but *not* in this case. Also, when it is employed as a possessive adjective (as in the case of, for example, "제 성함", "제 부모님"," 제 자식",) it should be spaced out from the word it describes: 제 자식, not 제자식. Hope this helps.



Thanks so much! This was very helpful


----------

